# Tired of paying for two 30' palms to be trimmed. Want to do them myself



## cturnkeyc (Nov 28, 2012)

I have two 30' palms with the skin on. I would like to stop paying to have them trimmed and trim them myself. I have the cutting tools and saws. My question is how can I climb the trees without having to spend a grip of money? I'm not going pro, LOL! just the basics, thanks.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds scary. I dunno. I guess you could do it then again I guess you could end in body cast. Palms are pretty dam dangerous especially if you don't know about it. I am not going to help you do it, I really can't, its against ethics, I could be sued. I am sure you have seen guys in the jungle running up them with a machete and in bare feet but even they started with " Wax on, Wax off". There is a very good reason why there are companies who charge to trim trees.


----------



## cturnkeyc (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Treemandan,

I'm in the mining industry and have good working knowledge of danger. I have ropes and have all the five point harness and safety lanyards which I intend to use. I’m fully aware of the risk involved. I have considered using a scissor lift but the terrain will not allow access. I have also considered using a boom lift but again terrain is an issue. I appreciate your honesty and your disclaimer. I hold know one responsible for my actions. So, if you have any suggestions i.e.: types of knots, technique, setup, do’s and don’ts other then handing my wallet over to someone and them not even wanting to use lube, I would most definitely appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Nov 29, 2012)

cturnkeyc said:


> Thanks Treemandan,
> 
> I'm in the mining industry and have good working knowledge of danger. I have ropes and have all the five point harness and safety lanyards which I intend to use. I’m fully aware of the risk involved. I have considered using a scissor lift but the terrain will not allow access. I have also considered using a boom lift but again terrain is an issue. I appreciate your honesty and your disclaimer. I hold know one responsible for my actions. So, if you have any suggestions i.e.: types of knots, technique, setup, do’s and don’ts other then handing my wallet over to someone and them not even wanting to use lube, I would most definitely appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



Let's see if I have this right. You're asking professional tree people, who make their living trimming trees, for advice on how to do something yourself so you won't have to pay a professional?

Do you ask Doctors for free medical advice? 

I wouldn't blame the pro tree people here for ignoring you entirely.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Let's see if I have this right. You're asking professional tree people, who make their living trimming trees, for advice on how to do something yourself so you won't have to pay a professional?
> 
> Do you ask Doctors for free medical advice?
> 
> I wouldn't blame the pro tree people here for ignoring you entirely.



I'm betting it's the same dude who showed up yesterday trying to market his pole saw thingamajig for trimming palms. Just a thought...


----------



## treemandan (Nov 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Let's see if I have this right. You're asking professional tree people, who make their living trimming trees, for advice on how to do something yourself so you won't have to pay a professional?
> 
> Do you ask Doctors for free medical advice?
> 
> I wouldn't blame the pro tree people here for ignoring you entirely.



Oh yeah, boo yah, hoo rah! You nailed it!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 29, 2012)

cturnkeyc said:


> Thanks Treemandan,
> 
> I'm in the mining industry and have good working knowledge of danger. I have ropes and have all the five point harness and safety lanyards which I intend to use. I’m fully aware of the risk involved. I have considered using a scissor lift but the terrain will not allow access. I have also considered using a boom lift but again terrain is an issue. I appreciate your honesty and your disclaimer. I hold know one responsible for my actions. So, if you have any suggestions i.e.: types of knots, technique, setup, do’s and don’ts other then handing my wallet over to someone and them not even wanting to use lube, I would most definitely appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



I don't like to go in dry either but most people don't realize the cost of the jelly.

From the way it sounds your trees have been pruned a few times allready and they are about ready to open up a can of death to the unsuspecting and unprepared. More than likely we are just as grisley as the next miner but if this was something we thought you could do then we would tell you how to do it. you are gonna spend on the stuff that is required to do it safely now if you will excuse me I am gonna get my pick-axe and go get me some uranium.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 29, 2012)

WTF is a " good working knowledge of danger" anyway?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 29, 2012)

I am from the hills, so I know nothing of palms. I can't imagine they have much of a root system, what is the probability of one toppling over with a 200 pound man swinging away with a saw 30' up?

I guess the mining must not be so good if he can't afford to get them trimmed.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 30, 2012)

You don't see too many palms uprooted, hard to believe if you see how small the root system is. 
And we always hear how cheap people trim palms for and this guy wants to buy gear to do it hisself? For what the gear would cost , you should be able to pay for trimming 2- 30' palms for a few years?


----------



## B Harrison (Nov 30, 2012)

It looks like your specialty is mining, I wouldn't dare do it, it doesn't even sound fun, but I bet you get paid well for your time, so let the tree guy pay his bills too.
Just Saying. 

Don't mess with the rotation!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, I do tree work, so I have a good working knowledge of danger, but I'm tired of paying someone to mine coal for me. Can byanyone give me a few pointers online on how to use dynamite safely?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 30, 2012)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hi, I do tree work, so I have a good working knowledge of danger, but I'm tired of paying someone to mine coal for me. Can byanyone give me a few pointers online on how to use dynamite safely?



You might want to Google up Wile E. Coyote and get a few pointers....


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 30, 2012)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Can byanyone give me a few pointers online on how to use dynamite safely?



Walk swiftly and take shortcuts but NEVER run.:msp_unsure:


----------



## imagineero (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't listen to these guys. Just get yourself a ladder and you can do it easily with a saw which you probably already have. I used to work in mining too, climbing trees is a cakewalk compared with going underground.

Shaun


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 1, 2012)

This idiot got lucky...

[video=youtube_share;-uo8Q50rhqI]http://youtu.be/-uo8Q50rhqI[/video]


----------



## Greener (Dec 2, 2012)

cturnkeyc said:


> I have two 30' palms with the skin on. I would like to stop paying to have them trimmed and trim them myself. I have the cutting tools and saws. My question is how can I climb the trees without having to spend a grip of money? I'm not going pro, LOL! just the basics, thanks.



Looks like you're not getting any helpful information on this post. This happens frequently on this site. Don't get discouraged. I suggest posting a couple good photos with a description of exactly what you plan to accomplish. You'll probably get some better feedback. What a lot of people on this site don't understand, is that you will probably do it regardless. So give some details and at least a good snapshot of the job.


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 2, 2012)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Hi, I do tree work, so I have a good working knowledge of danger, but I'm tired of paying someone to mine coal for me. Can byanyone give me a few pointers online on how to use dynamite safely?



Dynamite is easy compared to tree work. Like firecrackers, except it has a bigger bang, and it'll give you a headache.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 2, 2012)

Greener said:


> Looks like you're not getting any helpful information on this post. This happens frequently on this site. Don't get discouraged. I suggest posting a couple good photos with a description of exactly what you plan to accomplish. You'll probably get some better feedback. What a lot of people on this site don't understand, is that you will probably do it regardless. So give some details and at least a good snapshot of the job.



What you don't understand is there are questions that should be asked and some some that take the balls large enough to make a elephant look like a stud ! I mean maybe you'll understand the site and its inhabitants better when you can differentiate between the two LOL


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 2, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am from the hills, so I know nothing of palms. I can't imagine they have much of a root system, what is the probability of one toppling over with a 200 pound man swinging away with a saw 30' up?



Same here, we don't have many palms out here. I've heard stories about them though where guys got pinned to the trunk and smothered to death by dead fronds. 

It seems they break loose when dead, but they're grown together around the trunk like a skirt, and they can weigh four or five hundred pounds. That's a lot of weight coming down on top of your head. Not likely you'd be able to push it off seeing as how it's grown together around the trunk.

I think the only safe way to work a palm like that is from a bucket, or maybe do the dynamite thing.

I don't believe there's much danger of one falling over with you in it though, they stand up to hurricanes and storm surge, so they must be well rooted.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been climbing palm for 30 years, but now that I am older and wiser I do my best not to. Its not that it's hard, it more the little things, and there are a lot of them that could or may happen that only experence can prepare you for. You not allowed many mistakes, any of which may kill or seriously injure you. Pay the 150.00 bucks and let someone who needs to feed his family do it. It'll benefit both of you.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> This idiot got lucky...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;-uo8Q50rhqI]http://youtu.be/-uo8Q50rhqI[/video]



Gee, my wife would not have given me a hug, no, she would have been extremely pissed at me. And, of course, if she ever laughed at me after I just fell like that I would punch her as hard as I could right in the mouth.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2012)

Greener said:


> Looks like you're not getting any helpful information on this post. This happens frequently on this site. Don't get discouraged. I suggest posting a couple good photos with a description of exactly what you plan to accomplish. You'll probably get some better feedback. What a lot of people on this site don't understand, is that you will probably do it regardless. So give some details and at least a good snapshot of the job.



We have given a lot of useful information about trimming his trees and ,frankly, I don't know where you get off saying we haven't. Sure, we all know he is still going do it but we are not going to be the ones that talked him into it because that would be a crime. You just can't tell people to go ahead and do stuff, they will and when it doesn't go as planned they will come back and say, "Well you told me to". Who knows how bad and far something like this could go.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2012)

Greener said:


> Looks like you're not getting any helpful information on this post. This happens frequently on this site.



Oh? Tell you what...I don't know anything about palm trees and I know I don't know. Knowing that I don't know, if I asked those who do know to tell me what they know, and they did, I'd know enough to listen to what they know.

And if a bunch of guys who know, some of whom don't even get along with each other, all told me what they know, and they told me to give the project a good leaving alone...I'd leave it alone.

Ya know?

If you don't like the advice given here, don't take it. Your choice entirely.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 3, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Same here, we don't have many palms out here.



We do thousands of them every year,,if you don't do them, then your comments mean nothing. 
And they do stand up in hurricanes.
Jeff


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 3, 2012)

What are the consequences of not periodically removing the dead fronds? Will they eventually get shed?
Is the trimming done primarily for aesthetics?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 3, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> What are the consequences of not periodically removing the dead fronds? Will they eventually get shed?
> Is the trimming done primarily for aesthetics?



50% aesthetics, 50% fruit removal.
Seems like everyone has palm around pools, parks, pedestrian walkways and just everywhere.
To die under a palm skirt means that the palm has a massive skirt and not maintained.
If a climber took up a FS and used it as a tie in because he dont know srt and dont now palms,, could save his life.
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 3, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> We do thousands of them every year,,if you don't do them, then your comments mean nothing.
> And they do stand up in hurricanes.
> Jeff



Take your troll meds Jeff.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeff is right...if you don't do palms, then your comments are next to useless.

If I may ask the original poster, how much are you paying to have two 30' palms trimmed and what kind are they? SPecies will tell us a lot about what's going on.

Two coconuts of that size would take less than half an hour (on spikes)... two washingtonias I would do from a bucket, if I had to climb them it would be a lot more $$, I don't like getting too close to the fronds, tendancy to break loose and thorny...two canary island dates that size, PREMIUM $$$ for the nasty thorns and weight and the fact I hate them...

Cleaning dead fronds is done partly for aesthetics, and safety reasons...sight lines, fire hazard, rats bugs, heavy coconuts, seed heads etc. If a palm is not near anything that matters then leave it alone.
Whatever is done, palms shouldn't be trimmed any further up than 9 to 3 (as if looking at a clock face) any more and you run the risk of less mature fronds above collapsing down, and the removal of nutrients and elements that are translocated from older fronds to newer ones in the normal course of events, or in the case of a nutrient deficiency.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 4, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> Take your troll meds Jeff.



? huh?
Because you dont like me does not mean I am wrong.
:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 5, 2012)

Bermie said:


> Jeff is right...if you don't do palms, then your comments are next to useless.



So if I don't do palms, and I talk to someone who does palms, then their comments are useless as well?

So Jeff's comments would be useless if anyone who doesn't do palms reads them?

Your logic is mind boggling.


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 5, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> ? huh?
> Because you dont like me does not mean I am wrong.
> :msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



Just because you're wrong doesn't mean I don't like you.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 5, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> So if I don't do palms, and I talk to someone who does palms, then their comments are useless as well?
> 
> So Jeff's comments would be useless if anyone who doesn't do palms reads them?
> 
> Your logic is mind boggling.



There is something wrong with your brain.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 5, 2012)

cturnkeyc said:


> Thanks Treemandan,
> I hold know one responsible for my actions. So, if you have any suggestions i.e.: types of knots, technique, setup, do’s and don’ts other then handing my wallet over to someone and them not even wanting to use lube, I would most definitely appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks



Not sure how it works out in Cali ,but here in Flora duh most guys [myself included] can't stand doing palms,no real money in them,wears the hell out of saws and chains for very little profit.
Guys charge because they are a big P.I.T.A. 

I do them mostly for customer relations if they have other trees to be worked on.
You are mistaking if you think YOU are the one needing gel.

Just because they are palms ,does not mean they are easy to do SAFELY.

Make you and your tree guy happy.
Cut them down and plant some pigmy dates or Christmas palms and no more worries mate.


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 5, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> There is something wrong with your brain.



My brain doesn't care.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 5, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> My brain doesn't care.



Obviously,,,Jeff


----------



## Bermie (Dec 14, 2012)

So i've never dismantled a huge eucalyptus on the edge of a cliff...but I've talked to guys who have, so I can tell you exactly what to do if you ask about dismantling a huge eucalyptus on the edge of a cliff...NOT!
I would watch and listen carefully to the discussion between those who have, but not venture an opinion until I've done one.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 14, 2012)

Call me if you need a euc on a cliff removed, 
Jeff


----------



## Bermie (Dec 14, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Call me if you need a euc on a cliff removed,
> Jeff


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 14, 2012)

Wait a minute,,,,,,,,Are we talking ''fiscal'' clif or or real ''roadrunner/coyote type clif?


----------



## Carburetorless (Dec 14, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> Wait a minute,,,,,,,,Are we talking ''fiscal'' clif or or real ''roadrunner/coyote type clif?



>>>>,,,,,,,,,meep! meep!/''


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 15, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> There is something wrong with your brain.



Don't you get it? There is no brain! That is why we call him "Clueless Carby". As you can see in this thread, he is still clueless.

Rick


----------



## Bermie (Dec 17, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> >>>>,,,,,,,,,meep! meep!/''



Pppfffttthhhttt, Ppppffffftthhhtttt...(how do you type the sound of roadrunner blowing razzberries?)


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 21, 2012)

Good one, Bermie. Too bad he won't get it.

Rick


----------

